# VG Hero Tournament Match 29 of 32: Nathan Drake vs. Damon Baird



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

*NATHAN DRAKE*

Lara Croft has her sex appeal, a survivor's wit, and badass dual pistols.  Nathan Drake has his sarcasm and Macguyver ways of getting through the worst of it.  Both expert treasure hunters.  Nathan Drake is the protagonist of the Uncharted Series.  Nate believes himself to be the descendant of the famous English explorer Francis Drake.  He's been all over the world and has dealt with the worst of smugglers, pirates, criminals, and rebels, always coming out with a payoff.  Has a very odd and crippling fear of clowns.

VS.

*CORPORAL DAMON BAIRD*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9ugl7ozAQc[/YOUTUBE]
This pretty much explains Damon. 

Once Lieutenant Baird of Kilo Squad and now Corporal of Delta, Damon is the smartass sense of sardonic wit with and engineering genius to match.  He is one of the central protagonists of the Gears of War series.  Best friends with Private Augustus "The Cole Train" Cole, he may not have the sheer power Cole has or as much the leadership of Marcus Fenix, but he makes up for it with sheer craftiness.  Baird is the COG's foremost Locust expert, his great intelligence and motivation allowing him to examine Locust equipment, tools and cultural writings and artifacts in the field, where he collects, analyzes and documents his finds.  Oddly enough...he doesn't have nightmares like most veteran COGs.​


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 2, 2013)

Where's the poll?

Anyway, Drake, since it's fun to watch him get beaten up all the time.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2013)

You spelled "Nolan North" wrong.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, Drake wins this easily. It helps that he doesn't look like he's been taking too many steroids.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2013)

Aside from that, aren't they basically the same character?

Annoying, snarky, self-serving, pompous asshole that nobody _really_ likes?


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry guys this is supposed to be closed as the fucking timer rules didn't allow me to post the poll.

Velocity plz delete and go to the new poll.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 2, 2013)

Krory said:


> Aside from that, aren't they basically the same character?
> 
> Annoying, snarky, self-serving, pompous asshole that nobody _really_ likes?


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Poll's here, fellas.

And yes sometimes I manage to actually try to get a theme going with the match believe it or not.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 2, 2013)

Srsly Mael y u gotta make things more complicated than they need t'be?


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Srsly Mael y u gotta make things more complicated than they need t'be?



Blame the rules of NF.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2013)

Screw it, I'm just voting for Booker DeWitt.


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Krory said:


> Screw it, I'm just voting for Booker DeWitt.



Fanboy.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2013)

Everyone loves Drake.

I feel sorry for Baird, because he's the only GoW character I truly like. Him and Cole train.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2013)

Voting for the Baird


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

The World said:


> Everyone loves Drake.
> 
> I feel sorry for Baird, because he's the only GoW character I truly like. Him and Cole train.



I don't.  I never got into Uncharted that much and when I did it was frustrating as fugg.

Besides, Nathan Drake magically transformed himself into Captain Martin Walker.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2013)

How exactly is it frustrating?

Unless you were playing on the highest difficulty?

I played it on Hard and even then it wasn't too hard.

2 is also alot better than 1.


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

The World said:


> How exactly is it frustrating?
> 
> Unless you were playing on the highest difficulty?
> 
> ...



Just those fucking snipers.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

Nathan's biting sarcasm proved to be more than a match for Baird's engineering assholishness.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 8, 2013)

Voted for the smartass Engineer


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

You know what's awesome about Drake?

Nothing.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> You know what's awesome about Drake?
> 
> Nothing.



I haven?t played any of the Uncharted games but isn?t he like a modern day Indiana Jones?


----------

